# IBS and the pill



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

HI!!! I'm new here, and this is my first post! I wanted to post awhile ago, but I didnt catch on to where my password till now!a little anout myself; I'm 19, and i have been suffering from IbS-D (with D and nausea, but no vomiting) for about 3 years. It bothers me about once a day ( usually after i eat my first meal, which is usually lunch or supper). I dont eat much because of it. I haven't been able to pinpoint my food triggers, except for milk products like ice cream and milk - but i can eat cheese, as much as i want!also cake is another trigger of mine. besides that, its usually however my body decides to react to the food I've eaten that day.Now that you all know a little bit about me I'll asl my question-I've been on the pill for about 4 years - almost the whole time diane 35 but now I'm on aleese 21. I have heard that with Dirrehea for some reason it makes the pill less effective. i take my pill before i go to bed at night, and usually by then I'll have had my bad attack of the day. sometimes i cant help it thought and before i fall alseep it bothers me again, and ihave more D.So i was wondering if anyone could tell me how much less effective my pill is? pregnancy is not something I'd like to go through at this point in my life. Me and my long term bf use condoms as well, for extra protection, but i would like to just use the pill if possible.**whew*** that was a lot of writing! thanks for your time and I hope I can get some answers!


----------



## Micashell (Nov 20, 2001)

I used to have the same concern. Since you have your attacks before you take your pill, you should be OK but back-up pregnancy prevention certainly can't hurt. Since you're a D, you should check out the postings on calcium - I take a caltrate (purple bottle) before each meal and it has made a huge difference if my life.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

The best thing to get answers like that would be to ask your doctor. It's so hard to say the effectivness will go from 99% to 90% or whatever. I've read a few times in magazines that when we get D or throw up that you can put your pill in your vagina....like a vaginal suppository. I asked my doctor and pharmicist about that and they had the same answer. They told me that theoretically it would work, but they wouldn't depend on it to stop pregnancy. They would use a backup.I guess that doesn't really answer your question.







But...in stuff like possibly having a child I'd really suggest asking the "professionals" to get a better answer.


----------



## UKgirl (Sep 10, 2001)

I think that for Diarrhoea to affect the pill it has to be ongoing and continuous - like you're in the loo all day.Friends of mine are of the belief that as long as you have four hours after taking hte pill before you are sick or have really bad diarrhoea, you should be alright - but I am not certain that they got this from a Doctor!I have diarrhoea about once a day in the morning too, and I take my pill in the morning (Mercilon) but I am not pregnant yet (after three years!!) so it doesn't seem to have affected me!Welcome to the board by the way!


----------

